# Egypt Valley Muzzloader success...2017



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hunted Egypt Valley over the Muzzloader Season... it was a lot of walking and scouting over some big open country, but it was worth it...


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

That is a nice big mature doe! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on filling your stink pipe tag. I love hunting our ml season.
sherman


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome job carl!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

That area is vast nice job.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Freezer full..... Mission accomplished.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks fellas!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that pic Carl- can't beat a TC!
Congrats


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Had a great ending to another great Ohio Deer Hunting season


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sooooo.... you shot those at Egypt Valley?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I had never heard of Egypt Valley 9Left.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

check it out SMB.... Egypt Valley Wildlife Area ... 14,000+ acres of biiig open country dotted with thickets, valleys, peaks, plateaus, creeks, ponds...


----------

